

Is GitHub down or is it just me? - buchin

All public repo can't be cloned.
======
cd34
Mentioned earlier: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3596817>

<https://twitter.com/#!/github>

<https://status.github.com/>

They had to restart mysql, InnoDB was rebuilding if I recall the last status.

